# For the NJ Casting Club



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Just wondering where you guys practice? Also wondering if the field that was used years ago in Marlton is still available and if so If any plans for a tournament might be in the works. I know that some still practice in the Wildwoods But i really never liked casting and walking on the beach with all of the sand blowing around. Big Dave


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Big Dave,

The Marlton field is not available as far as I can determine. There are No Trespassing signs everywhere and baseball, football, and soccer players very actively use it. There are a number of sites that we use for practice and they can be reserved for sporting events and availability depends on the time of year. The sites and approximate locations are: BCIT near Mount Holly, Medford Green Acres near the Marlton Middle School, Cowtown Polo Field near Woodstown, Beach in Wildwood/Wildwood Crest, National Guard in Sea Girt. The National Guard field, the beach in Wildwood/Wildwood Crest, and the Polo Field in Cowtown are the best fields/beach size wise for a Casting Contest. There has been Casting Contest held in Wildwood/Wildwood Crest and in Sea Girt, according to Chuck Wilson, in the past. I am going to the Rugby Tournament (spectator only) in Sea Girt in August to talk to the organizers about the availability and the procedure for reserving this field. The NorthEast Casting Club (NECC) would like to host a Tournament in New Jersey, The New Jersey Open, sometime in September to coincide with the mullet run so that we can get in some good casting and good fishing at the same time. Sea Girt would be the perfect place for both casting and fishing, with Wildwood being a good second choice. Of course all of this is subject to availability of the field/ beach and approval from Sportscasts USA.

Bill Halpin, Sr.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Bill,

Are you gearing up for 2003 or 2004? I need to mark my calendar.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

bill. for 2004, the sat. after labor day is set up for texas.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

That sounds like a great plan. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

LongRanger James,

Sorry for not getting back to you right away but I HAD to do some fishing in Strathmere NJ yesterday. I had a good day of fishing with JoeyG and Connman. We all caught a lot of king fish (sea mullet to you boys down south), weakies, and I caught a hugh cow nose ray on a king fish rig. It took forty minutes to beach the beast and it must have weighted thirty pounds. MarkE, where were you??? 

OK, back to business. We (NECC) are shooting for September 2003. This is however very optimistic. If it happens at all, it will be a "brown bag" affair to keep expenses down and we will comply with all of the Sportscast USA rules. I will keep you all posted about our progress.

Bill Halpin, Sr.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

sorry bill i was in henlopen doing battle with a "cobia" we had a good day of catching croaker and feeding whatever is hiding in the pilings and evading hooks or just breaking off.i told james me and my fishing partner had a total of 4 hook ups and after my second one i had to reconcider this fish inhaled an 8in croaker on a dead run,doubled over my 2pc/1pc and pulled 40 yds on 30# test line off a 15lb drag!and then it got upset:jawdrop: now i'm thinking of spooling up some 50# and seeing what happens.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

*Thanks Jimmy and Carl.*

Thanks for the update BillH. And, thanks for sharing Jimmy with us yesterday. His cast is coming along nicely Our new people were surprised to see how smooth a well executed pendulum should look. Jimmy represented the NECC well. Carl and Jimmy put on a great demonstration. I hope we see them again soon.


----------



## BORNTOFISH (May 13, 2002)

I really appriciated the instructions I rec'd from you and Larry B. on yesterday. They were very heplful and I hope to see you guys again soon. 
Thanks again and God Bless,
Ron


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Ron,

You are very welcome. Someone did the same for us. We are just passing it on. I hope you'll make out next week. I want to cover things with a little more detail.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Dave ,
Bill forgot to mention that we are looking to host the Sportcast NE open in April 2004 . We are looking at doing it in Cowtown . This is about a 15min drive to the Delaware river where the spring run of big stripers will be in full swing.
Guys this is your best shot at getting 40-50lb bass anywhere I know and you will have no problem getting mulitiple 36-38" bass in a few hours of fishing in the evening after the tournament .


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

conn,
where is cowtown?
charlie


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Charlie , 
it's in south Jersey about 10-15mins from the Delawere Memorial Bridge . See link below for full details .Good location for bringing the family as the is a flea market ,rodeo and the polo grounds which we hope to use for the casting event .But most important near big stripers....did I tell we get big stripers near it 
Conn

http://www.njsouth.com/index-cowtown.htm


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

dang, 
i was hopeing to get in some striper fishing!!!
charlie


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Hey Conn,

I'm still waiting on the story about that Red you caught at the Crisfield Open. Will.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

My arms are still too tired to type from fighting that fish .Fish was not caught in the Delaware home of many big stripers ,was using kingfish head as bait ,my primo hst and 525mag. 
Good fishing is all about location location location and this one is secret .....LOL


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Thought maybe it was caught near Crisfield. Been thinking about taking our boat down, but the Red stuff is usually a late evening, shallow water thing in those parts.


----------

